# Electrician Looking for work in tuscany



## stuartm (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi I am an english electrician in the tuscany area. I speak fluent Italian and am looking for work employed or self employed. Can anybody help?


----------



## Kensington2 (Jun 3, 2011)

stuartm said:


> Hi I am an english electrician in the tuscany area. I speak fluent Italian and am looking for work employed or self employed. Can anybody help?


Are you still looking?


----------

